# 2x4 LED layin's



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm competing for a 2x4 LED layin job. 40 fixtures. I'm up against some big time contractors. I can't find a fixture below $220, which leaves me no room for markup. I've seen the other quotes, and they sharpened their pencils very sharp.

Are there any LED's out there below $200 ?


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Are you getting pricing from SH or just looking on the interwebs?


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

Web.
My local SH doesn't dealve into LED's just yet. But that is another problem, that I have to drive 30 miles to a lighting supplier.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

noarcflash said:


> I'm competing for a 2x4 LED layin job. 40 fixtures. I'm up against some big time contractors. I can't find a fixture below $220, which leaves me no room for markup. I've seen the other quotes, and they sharpened their pencils very sharp.
> 
> Are there any LED's out there below $200 ?


$187.50

http://shop.montereycorp.com/LEDs/L...AUNVL840CD1U&gclid=CMfkuvPhn7UCFQTe4AodDFMA3Q


$149.95

http://www.superbrightleds.com/more...m/1270/2943/?gclid=CNfiqKXkn7UCFQSf4AodI2cASw


.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> $187.50
> 
> http://shop.montereycorp.com/LEDs/LED-Troffers/Cooper-2GRLD1-48A-UNV-L840-CD1-U-2X4-LED-Troffer.html?gdftrk=gdfV23979_a_7c2018_a_7c8814_a_7c7200_a2s_INDOOR_a2s_LIGHTING_a2s_FIXTURES_a2s__a3a__a2s_COO_a2s_2GRLD148AUNVL840CD1U&gclid=CMfkuvPhn7UCFQTe4AodDFMA3Q
> 
> ...


Those are only 1/2 the seeable lumens as avg t-8 system


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

They have T12's now, so it may or may not be equal....


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

If your supply house can't quote you fixtures from a lighting rep then you need to find another supply house.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

walkerj said:


> If your supply house can't quote you fixtures from a lighting rep then you need to find another supply house.


The supply houses around here now want the name of your customer or GC, the location of the job, and the architect name, before they provide a quote any more.

I just won't play their game.....


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Dnkldorf said:


> The supply houses around here now want the name of your customer or GC, the location of the job, and the architect name, before they provide a quote any more. I just won't play their game.....


 
I NEVER give out that information. I just tell them John Doe #1. :thumbsup:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Dnkldorf said:


> The supply houses around here now want the name of your customer or GC, the location of the job, and the architect name, before they provide a quote any more.
> 
> I just won't play their game.....


That is BS and I would go over their head. 
Or just give them the info?
It's not rocket science. 
How do you think the other guys get pricing?


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

We have no problem getting quotes from 1 keyless to 5000 lay ins.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

walkerj said:


> We have no problem getting quotes from 1 keyless to 5000 lay ins.


Your light may be low with those new footcandles


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Your light may be low with those new footcandles


Have you done a photometric study yet with new leds ??


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Cletis said:


> Have you done a photometric study yet with new leds ??


No but I can still get a quote for whatever fixture I could possibly want a quote for


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Dnkldorf said:


> The supply houses around here now want the name of your customer or GC, the location of the job, and the architect name, before they provide a quote any more.
> 
> I just won't play their game.....


That is the biggest bunch of sh*t I have ever heard. I would tell em where they could stick it! Dumbasssssessss.

I haven't really looked at them yet, but I get emails from Alledra LED, you'll have to check the spelling as the email is not currently in front of me. They have lay in troffers though.


----------



## Runion Energy (Aug 17, 2011)

*Led 2x4 Fixture:*

I can get you fixtures for the quote well below the price you stated just PV me the Lumens required for the space , we offer 2,3,4 tube direct replacement for T-8.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

LED is garbage.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Runion Energy said:


> I can get you fixtures for the quote well below the price you stated just PV me the Lumens required for the space , we offer 2,3,4 tube direct replacement for T-8.


Whats the warrenty, how many bulbs need out to warrenty??


----------



## Runion Energy (Aug 17, 2011)

5- year warranty


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Runion Energy said:


> 5- year warranty


Through you or your source or both??


----------



## Runion Energy (Aug 17, 2011)

Both , We can also offer DLC listed tubes for little extra costs.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Runion Energy said:


> Both , We can also offer DLC listed tubes for little extra costs.


Are they ul or etl or both??


----------



## Runion Energy (Aug 17, 2011)

All UL.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

L.E.D. is the future of all lighting.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

I think your all right L.E.D. lighting is the future. L.E.D. lighting is junk. We can all see the future of equpiment is junk. As long as low price is king our installs will get worse and worse.


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

Ultrafault said:


> I think your all right L.E.D. lighting is the future. L.E.D. lighting is junk. We can all see the future of equpiment is junk. As long as low price is king our installs will get worse and worse.


I find it hard to believe that companies are offering 10 year warranties on junk.
http://www.cree.com/news-and-events/cree-news/press-releases/2012/september/10year-warranty
http://www.dialight.com/News/Details/led_high_bay_10_year_warranty


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> L.E.D. is the future of all lighting.


I'm betting fiber lighting will be the future. One generator, and fiber lines to each light output. Lamps will eventually become obsolete. 

IMO


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

OLED's are real wave of future


----------

